# ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

I figured I should post this even though all the parts aren't here yet but it will be happening this weekend. To the best of my knowledge this is Santi's first on location build. He will be in the great state of Texas this weekend doing the build
















the pile of parts
































ideas of where to put the tank
















the car




















_Modified by candywhitevdub at 11:47 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice! I heard Santi was coming to Texas but I didn't know for who's car. Can't wait to see it done. 
You plan on making it down for HWB?


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I'm jealous Matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Nice! I heard Santi was coming to Texas but I didn't know for who's car. Can't wait to see it done. 
You plan on making it down for HWB?

neither can i, i have been talking to him about doing it to my car for a while now. 
and yes i will be at the HWB and CLVW shows


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

SAY werd!!! 
My first non-FL build... 
i'm excited about coming for 3 things... 
1. I flying to build a car (its awesome)
2. I've never been in Texas
3. I cant wait to eat some Steaks over there cus i hear they are the BOMB! 








I'm sure we'll have time to kill. Should have the rest of the parts arriving on WEdnesday and thursday!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

damn, when/where are y'all doing this? saturday and sunday? 
i may wanna come down to see this happen and meet the famous santi lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_damn, when/where are y'all doing this? saturday and sunday? 
i may wanna come down to see this happen and meet the famous santi lol

ahahha, i land on thursday night, and leave early monday. 
thats liek 4 hour drive from u isnt it?


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
ahahha, i land on thursday night, and leave early monday. 
thats liek 4 hour drive from u isnt it? 

Its probably worth it and will probably be good times.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (klg0143)*

we can most likely do it in less than 4
i am free sunday, lemme see if anyone else wants to roll down for the day


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

well u guys figure it out.. I'll be doin work, if everything goes as planned it should be done saturday. so sunday is chill day.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

hey, what tank is that you are using?


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

I'll probably be game AJ, not sure though. Not sure I wanted to drive my car that far either but....idk maybe.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

wrd. I'd be down for watching Santi work







and showing off my goods


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_hey, what tank is that you are using? 

its a 5 gallon tank. 

_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_I'll probably be game AJ, not sure though. Not sure I wanted to drive my car that far either but....idk maybe.

Just car pool.

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_wrd. I'd be down for watching Santi work







and showing off my goods 

hahaha. i would love to see that thing.. and get it lower on sunday if we have time


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_damn, when/where are y'all doing this? saturday and sunday? 
i may wanna come down to see this happen and meet the famous santi lol

its going to be going on mostly friday and saturday and it will be going on at my house if the weather is nice enough (one car garages are lame).

_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_hey, what tank is that you are using? 

its a 5 gallon from AAC

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_wrd. I'd be down for watching Santi work







and showing off my goods 

DO IT!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

I'll see what comes up this week but pm me the address; if I can make I need to get some wheels resprayed for a friend this weekend so....


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

well my buddy and i were like rob and big and did some work today








is this _REALLY_ necessary?








































final product
















and i got some more goodies in the mail today too. tomorrow should be the rest of the parts


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thats a cute dog.. haha.. 
Still need to pack tools and such to bring with me. IF your awake give me a call.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

when can you make it up to the northern KY/cinci area santi

CVG is only 20mins from my place
(halfway serious)

OP: excellent car, always been a fan of (candy?) white. dont see many of them, or at least i dont. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

looking good so far! how come you decided to do a triangle notch on the frame rather than a half circle? i guess it really doesnt matter though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

i was going to comment about that, never seen the triangle before but as long as it gets the job done


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

that's an interesting notch, never see anything like that, i hope its enough room there to clear the axle.
looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

pretty sure that axle is still going to rub when you turn


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

As an engineer I can't help but cringe looking at that notch. It may not end up being an issue, but you just created a huge weak point in your frame.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_thats a cute dog.. haha.. 

thanks, hes crazy

_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_looking good so far! how come you decided to do a triangle notch on the frame rather than a half circle? i guess it really doesnt matter though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i knew this would come up. honestly it came down to me not being able to find any 2 1/2" pipe. if i could have i would have used it. but i got my hands on some 3x3 tubing. it was pretty damn easy to do too

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_that's an interesting notch, never see anything like that, i hope its enough room there to clear the axle.
looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


there is enough room. we put the axle all the way up to the frame and checked for clearance. there is more space in there then it looks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_As an engineer I can't help but cringe looking at that notch. It may not end up being an issue, but you just created a huge weak point in your frame.









yea i know what you mean. but i think that all notches cause weak points. but then again you can also say im an idiot for pulling the front sway. but thats what you have to do to go low


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Im excited for this to go down. I envy you Matt.
Ps. Waldo is the coolest dog EVAR


_Modified by suicidesilence at 10:17 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks good so far. Could you not get the sway out by just cutting it once? I've cut two sways out, and it sucked both times.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_As an engineer I can't help but cringe looking at that notch. It may not end up being an issue, but you just created a huge weak point in your frame.









x2







I mean all notches are bad from a structural standpoint, but fatigue life will probably be affected when you throw in huge stress concentrations like that. I'd say plate the whole outside with 1/8" steel and it will probably be fine.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Wanna fly up north and give me a hand? 
Car is looking good!! Can't wait to see it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_As an engineer I can't help but cringe looking at that notch. It may not end up being an issue, but you just created a huge weak point in your frame.









thinking the same thing.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_the "c" will always have better load capabilities.

hence Roman architecture


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

MAtt, Gauges, water traps, other fittings, front bags, and bag plates will all be there today. 
then the otehr fittings tomorrow and we are golden!!! 
PAcking up right now.





































_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_when can you make it up to the northern KY/cinci area santi
CVG is only 20mins from my place
(halfway serious)









i'm down. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Infamous1.8TWB* »_Wanna fly up north and give me a hand? 
Car is looking good!! Can't wait to see it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PM me and we can talk abou tit. 


_Modified by Santi at 12:39 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

well i got more things today. im thinking i will go back and try to reinforce the notch a bit more. i didnt think it would have been such a dumb idea after seeing the man made notch kits you can get online. but ill try to beef it up a bit more. the v in there is the same thickness of the frame. but i guess it cant hurt to go back and reinforce it. 
thanks for the input guys, this is why i posted up on here


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

awesomeness, i remember us talking about this like ~8 months ago
Glad to see you ended up going through with it!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

well these came in yesterday and so did santi. . . time to do work


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

not done yet?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

took way longer to get some things today then we were hoping for. tomorrow it will be done








did some work


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

i talked to Santi via text today while you guys were running around. Sucks you didn't get that deep into it but small updates are better than none


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

We move slow in Texas, hah.
Cant wait to see if running tomorrow (HOPEFULLY)


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

Should turn out rather well. How did the notch reinforcement go?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

made ALOT of progress last night. now its time to tweak and finish


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

Pictures?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

looking good so far.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice tank!


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

updates?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (vwdgood)*

I have seen recent via cell phone pics. Looks good Matt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry Jake and I got caught up in some....extra cirricular activities. 








I'll get you next time, gadget. Next tiiiiiime.
Edit: teaser insert










_Modified by Cort at 10:49 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Cort posting up the tiniest teaser ever.
Cant wait to see Santis pictures.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

k here are some pics. no exterior pics until after the local thursday night meet








the guts of the operation








top
















doing work








done and now needs to be wrapped








and gauges (were supposed to be all black)


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks good. See ya Saturday


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Looks good. See ya Saturday 

x2


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

you might want to move the presure sender because it can pool with moisture even though there are water traps or if you want to run air brake anti freeze.
other wise looks great, love all the white



_Modified by PAULITO at 11:16 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Looks good. See ya Saturday 

_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_x2

it should be fun, where are you guys staying?

_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_you might want to move the presure sender because it can pool with moisture even though there are water traps or if you want to run air brake anti freeze.
other wise looks great, love all the white

that makes sense. thats where santi put it. i can probably figure something out though


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
it should be fun, where are you guys staying?


My house


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

a hotel near the show venue, my friends mom works for a group of hotels and getting us a discount
will know for sure this afternoon which hotel
cant wait to see both y'alls cars! photoshoot!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

TEXAS WAS AWESOME.... 
Had a lot of fun hanging out there and working... 
I put the sending unit there since it was a 1/8" port already, but i have something else for MAtt to do to move it from there... Which i'll send the required fittings 2 him. 
Thanx to JAke, for the extra help w/ finishing the floor, and Josh for the tools, helped a bunch! 
I miss Rudi's that **** was ****ing amazing... and i only went once.. hahaha 
And thanx to MAtt and Fab for their hospitality!!! 
Working on pictures right now of the rest of the build... 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

can't wait to see it done bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_TEXAS WAS AWESOME.... 
Had a lot of fun hanging out there and working... 
I put the sending unit there since it was a 1/8" port already, but i have something else for MAtt to do to move it from there... Which i'll send the required fittings 2 him. 
Thanx to JAke, for the extra help w/ finishing the floor, and Josh for the tools, helped a bunch! 
I miss Rudi's that **** was ****ing amazing... and i only went once.. hahaha 
And thanx to MAtt and Fab for their hospitality!!! 
Working on pictures right now of the rest of the build... 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

You ate at Rudy's bbq?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_
You ate at Rudy's bbq?

HELL YEAH..... MOst deliciousness EVER! 
______________________________________________________________________
*HELLO PEOPLES of the Air forum.. Finally went through all the pics and here they are.... 

Gauges, ready, and bulbs wired together. 








All valves ready! 
















Gauges placed in their location above the radio, wired to the headlight switch!! 








Security Guard Sleeping on the job...







NO GOOD! 








Interior all back together. 








Compressors all mounted up, gauges all mounted (mounts were temporary until we got better stuff @ Home Depot the day after)








Tank mounted up, and ready 2 go! 








Random cat came to see what was going on, and making all that noise, so we grabbed it and threw it on the roof...
















then at the end of the night we got it all working and car was up and holding AIR! IT was 2:30am, and I didnt feel like taking good pictures... 








Already packing up for the night! 








In the morning, this is what it looked like, not as low as we wanted it to be, still needed to modify a couple of things... 
























Switch box!! Most likely gonna get changed since the e-brake gets kinda in the way!! 








pic from the front of the frame! 








Pic form the top of the frame, and thigns all bolted up








Rear bags! 








nice and aired up!! 








I wish we could get our cars this high, hahahahaha! 








Front struts all the way down, and bushings cut! 








In the car! 








Removed fender liners and got some dirt out that stupid hole b/w the liner and rocker panel. 








Driving to the best BBQ place I've ever been to.. Rudi's. 
Driving height: 70Fr, 60Re
























*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

*
Then sunday night started working on the floor. 
















Then cut it all out of 1/2" MDF








Then i LEft monday morning, so Matt finished it Monday night!! 
(i know these pics had already been posted)
























Gauges lit up @ night!! 








Then 2day i got a message form the owner not 2 post the final pictures of the final drop, links have been sent to him, so its up to him to let me know when i can post them! 
Car looks awesome, i'm glad w/ the stance even though front could come down a bit more!!! 
Matt lmk when u want me to post the final pics!! 
*


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_My house









i hate you









_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_will know for sure this afternoon which hotel
cant wait to see both y'alls cars! photoshoot!









stay at the hojo! its like right across the street from the show
and yes we need a bagged shoot









_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Thanx to Jake, for the extra help w/ finishing the floor, and Josh for the tools, helped a bunch! 
I miss Rudi's that **** was ****ing amazing... and i only went once.. hahaha 

haha i wish i didnt pass out in the house when the floor was getting finished up and yes josh's tools are amazing.
yes, rudys is awesome and you left your leftovers in the fridge









_Quote, originally posted by *papa* »_can't wait to see it done bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you liked texas too didnt you








waldo ftw















mmmmmmmm








*and to everyone i know my bumpers are ****ed thats from the roads and 14" of rain we had in one day here


_Modified by candywhitevdub at 4:13 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

looks hawt! Yay to another bagged car in Texas. You better post pics by this weekend or I'll be taking my own shots


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
haha i wish i didnt pass out in the house when the floor was getting finished up and yes josh's tools are amazing.
yes, rudys is awesome and you left your leftovers in the fridge










I ate my leftovers that night remember, the turkey was Fab's...







If i knew she wasnt gonna eat it i would've tore it up that night, or taken it on the plane with me...


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
HELL YEAH..... MOst deliciousness EVER! 

If there's one place to eat for bbq in Texas, that's it. So I'm guessing y'all ate in Round Rock or Austin right? Dang I was so close to you guys if you did.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

BTW it looks money Matt


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_BTW it looks money Matt









x2


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

looking awesome man


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_
If there's one place to eat for bbq in Texas, that's it. So I'm guessing y'all ate in Round Rock or Austin right? Dang I was so close to you guys if you did.









Theres Rudys all over SA too.
And Santi, it was awesome meeting you, I enjoyed helping build the floor while Matt was asleep







Hopefully Ill have the funds to bring you back soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_
Theres Rudys all over SA too.

Oh whoops I didn't know that lol


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

well tomorrow the car will get worked on a bit and ill hopefully finish the rear floor


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

well the floor is done and i got a little art on the tank
























and pics...
































now its time to figure out how to get it to go higher and lower in the front










_Modified by candywhitevdub at 11:46 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

hahahaha love the "art" on the tank. Looks good so far bro, Hella clean.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (Travy)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

had to post this one








stole if from your gallery santi haha


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_well the floor is done and i got a little art on the tank


















I lol'ed pretty hard at work, thanks matt.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

looks damn good. You still coming tomorrow?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

wow
even though i want them...keep the wheels!!!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Amazing! Give me yar wheelz


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_I lol'ed pretty hard at work, thanks matt.

thats the point









_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_looks damn good. You still coming tomorrow? 

if the show is rain or shine i'll be there rain or shine









_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_wow
even though i want them...keep the wheels!!!


see you tomorrow


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

its been raining in dallas, leaving here around 7... cant wait to see y'alls cars!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I lol'd


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

the PEdo bear looks even better than i thought.. ahahhaha 

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_
If there's one place to eat for bbq in Texas, that's it. So I'm guessing y'all ate in Round Rock or Austin right? Dang I was so close to you guys if you did.









idk, where it is.. i just know how to get there...







kinda of... 


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_
Theres Rudys all over SA too.
And Santi, it was awesome meeting you, I enjoyed helping build the floor while Matt was asleep







Hopefully Ill have the funds to bring you back soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looking forward to making it happen!! I'd love to go back and put another TX car closer to the ground!!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I'd love to go back and put another TX car closer to the ground!! 

Don't tempt me.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
Don't tempt me. 

oh we should... we can bang out 2 cars in 1 weekend if I have some things pre done.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

took this one on my way back to san antonio from a show in houston


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

Looks good matt. Give me your wheels.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Trevis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevis* »_Looks good matt. Give me your wheels. 

Widened a8 monos with huge lips


----------



## Trevis (Mar 7, 2004)

haha I'd do it, but I'm talking about for my b5. Dailys need wheels too.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Trevis)*

*update* 
got some new rollers!
specs:
Impul Silhouette's
front: 17x8 et 36 - 23mm adapter=final et of 13 w/ Falken Ziex 512 205/45/17
rear: 17x9 et 36 - 18mm adapter = final et of 18 w/ Falken Ziex 512 205/45/17
and new smaller wheels means even moar lows


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh danG!

cant wait to see it this weekend!!!


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*








new wheels are the shizzle


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (windsorvr)*

I'm jealous


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (Jetta11kid)*

Cant wait to peep it Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You staying at a hotel or just driving up for the show??


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Cant wait to peep it Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You staying at a hotel or just driving up for the show??

haha finally! we are driving up mid day saturday and staying at the towneplace marriott. but i know a couple people at least that are staying at motel 6. is that where you are staying? we will probably swing by the hotel and hang out a bit anyways


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

Dude you GOTSSSS to come by the Motel 6, all us are going to be there getting wasssttteeed. My roommate, me and my chic are driving up w. some people on friday day..


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

looks _real_ good on the new rollers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (candywhitevdub)*

o man , new wheels are money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ABS presents: jet puffed marshmallow gets moar lows (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_looks _real_ good on the new rollers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_o man , new wheels are money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks guys! its good knowing i got some props from the well known guys in the game. now if i were only low enough for LLS


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

no more skidplate!!!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

no more skidplate = no more oil pan


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

definitely love the new wheels, excellent choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_no more skidplate = no more oil pan









wrong if you knew about actually driving low you know skid plates hold you up and get in the way


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

that last picture is awesome!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_no more skidplate = no more oil pan









did u break it already?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Nice meeting you matt! Car looks sooooo proper in person


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
wrong if you knew about actually driving low you know skid plates hold you up and get in the way

i do know about driving low. with as many times i hit my plate here in town, i would not like to risk going through another oil pan. they arent fun to break/replace. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
did u break it already? 

thank god no


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

car looks sooo good matt!
i love the setup


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

lower it matt.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

show yesterday


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

your skirts dont match get on your painters ass lol i like the wheels are they the ones off of the green mk3?


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

i got a set of 10" Minilites white with polished lip that would look killer lol
your cars hott


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

looked sick man!!!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

amaizing wheel choice


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I'm diggin the trash can







and the wheels and bay. looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

finally some good pictures.. looks so sick.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_finally some good pictures.. looks so sick.

truth


----------

